# المعدات المطلوبه لمشرف السلامه والصحه المهنيه



## م/وفاء (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

ارجو ان تفيدونا بالمعدات المطلوبه لمشرف الصحه والسلامه المهنيه اثناء العمل في المواقع لشركه النفط لتئديه عمله بالشكل المطلوب؟

ارجو منكم المساعده في هذا الموضوع وجزاكم الله بالف خير


----------



## علي الحميد (4 ديسمبر 2009)

سأذكرها بدون ترتيب للأهمية : 

1- كاميرا تصوير ديجيتل 6 ميقا بكسل وأكثر مع وجوب تعلم استخدامها (التصوير الليلي وفي الشمس والتصوير المقرب وتصوير الفيديو)

2- كشاف ضوئي للأماكن المظلمة

3- معدات الوقاية الشخصية : خوذة + حذاء سلامة + قفازات + نظارات واقية للعين + اوفرأول (لباس واقي للجسم) العمل في شركة بترولية يعني تلطيخ ملابسك بالبترول بكل تأكيد والبترول لايمكن غسله بسهوله.

4- اجهزة قياس: للضوضاء - الإضاءة - الغازات - الحرارة - الرطوبة - المجالات الكهرومغناطيسية والمايكرويف

5- حاسب آلي + طابعة + وسيلة اتصال.

6- معدة لقياس الأطوال : سواء المتر المعدني أو العجلة.

7- شريط بلاستيكي لتطويق الأماكن الخطرة غير المؤمّنة أو لتطويق مواقع الحوادث.

هذا ما تبادر لذهني وا تذكرت شيء رجعت واضفته​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله ما نسيت شيء أخ علي


----------



## almasry (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شنطة إسعافات أولية + كشافات إضاءة طوارئ


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (7 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
معدات السلامة والتي يجب ان تكون متواجدة دائما وهي الاساس ما يلي :-
1- العقل وما يحتوي من علم ومعرفة
2- التفكير السليم
3- العين الفاحصة
4- التخطيط الجيد
5- الخبرة
6- التقيد بالتعليمات
7- الوقاية الفنية 
8- واخيرا استخدام معدات السلامة عند الحاجة لها 
والله الموفق


----------



## علي الحميد (7 ديسمبر 2009)

almasry قال:


> شنطة إسعافات أولية + كشافات إضاءة طوارئ



أخي المصري

بالنسبة للكشاف أؤيدك وقد ذكرته أما شنطة الاسعافات الأولية فلا أؤيدك لسبب بسيط:

أن الاسعافات الأولية يجب أن تكون في كل موقع يشرف عليه لا ان تكون معه، حيث انه من الملاحظات التي يجب أن يسجلها مسئول السلامة هي عدم وجودة اسعافات أولية.. ولو كان المسئول يحمل معه واحده أينما ذهب لبدأ العاملون بالموقع بالاتصال عليه ليحضر ويسعف المصاب وهذا ليس عمله..


----------



## ابورحمه55 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

يااخوان انا ارغب في استكمال ماجستير في (السلامه العامه )باحدى الجامعات في اي دوله عربيه فمن كان له معرفة بأسماء الجامعات التي يمكنني الالتحاق بها ارجو التكرم بمساعدتي وشكرا للجميع


----------



## محمودالحسيني (9 ديسمبر 2009)

بداية نشكر الزملاء الذين يذكروننا بالله ويفيدوننا في حياتنا بما يهمنا فجزاهم الله خيرا

نتمني أسماء ونوعية أفضل أجهزة قياس الضوضاء والحرارة والإضاءة والغازات وأسعارها ويفضل أن تكون محمولة وخفيفة الوزن وسهلة الإستعمال مع توفر الصيانة والمعايرة لها


----------



## علي الحميد (9 ديسمبر 2009)

أما *أجهزة قياس الضوضاء والحرارة والإضاءة: فأعتقد أن أفضل شركة هي Extech*

* فأجهزتم استخدمناها على مر السنين وهي جيدة وتتحمل كثرة الاستخدام واختلاف الأيدي عليها..*

* وهذا موقعهم على النت:*

* http://www.extech.com/instruments/*

* وهي محمولة وخفيفة الوزن (طبعا كل واحد منها على حدة) وسهلة الاستخدام أما الصيانة والمعايرة فلم أجربها أو فلنقل أنها ليست جزء من مهام عملي فليس لدي فكرة عنها.*

* هناك أيضاً شركات أخرى مثل BEHA وهذا موقعهم على النت *

* http://www.amprobe.eu/en_GB/*

* لكننا لم نستخدم أجهزتهم بالكثرة التي استخدمنا بها أجهزة EXTECH*

* وهناك أيضاً * [FONT=&quot]BW TECHNOLOGIES[/FONT]

* وهذا موقعهم http://www.gasmonitors.com/main.cfm?cty=244*

* هم متخصصون بقياس الغازات فقط*

* أما بخصوص المجالات الكهرومغناطيسية والمايكرويف فأفضل ما أعرف هي منتجات * AlphaLab, Inc*

وخاصة هذا TriField






*​


----------



## محمودالحسيني (10 ديسمبر 2009)

بداية نشكر الأخ العزيز م علي السبيعي ومشرفنا العزيز وجميع الزملاء الأعزاء على تجاوبهم المستمر للجميع وجعلله الله في موازين حسناتهم وزادهم الله جميعا من فضله وكرمه 
بخصوص جهاز الغازات نود أسم جهاز ورقمه يقيس معظم الغازات المشتعلة والسامة ويكون خفيف الوزن وسهل الإستعمال وإن أمكن سعره التقريبي .


----------



## م. سلامة (16 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ..

الاخ محمود الحسيني بالنسبة لأسم جهاز فحص الغازات هو ... من شركة RAE واسم المنتج Entry RAE 

ويقوم بكتشاف غاز H2S وكذلك قياس نسبة LEL% وهي نسبة حدوث الانفجار , وكذلك غاز CO وكذلك نسبة 

الاكسجين فى الهواء وسعره تقريبا 6500 ريال سعودي .

اذا احببت تزويدك برقم الاتصال للشركه راسلني على الخاص ..

ولكم خالص التحيه


----------



## محمودالحسيني (17 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكر الأخ العزيز م سلامة جديد على تجاوبه بخصوص الجهاز وجزاه الله خيرا وهل الجهاز يقيس أنواع الغازات المشتعلة والسامة وكذلك هل الجهاز عملي وماهي طريقة الإتصال على الخاص للتواصل


----------



## tamer safety (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين جميعا


----------

